# Sat Feb 23rd - Brixton Record Fair at Canterbury Arms



## clandestino (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome, one and all, to the very first Brixton Record Fair. 

It's free entry, on from 12pm-5pm on Saturday February 23rd, and will feature indie labels selling their wares, and individuals selling second hand records - a bit like the Independent Label Market meets your favourite second hand record shop. 

Labels confirmed so far are Fortuna POP!, Where It's At Is Where You Are, Odd Box, Fika, How Does It Feel To Be Loved?, The Great Pop Supplement, with more to be announced. 

If you would like to have a table, please let us know. Write to recordfair@howdoesitfeel.co.uk - We're particularly interested to hear from people selling second hand records. It's free to have a table. 

The Canterbury will be showing the rugby in the front bar, and later on that evening, the very fine Time Tunnel club night will take over the back room for a night of northern soul and sixties dancing, which we highly recommend


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2013)

Make sure you forward this to BrixtonBuzz!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it likely to be any good for dance musicy stuff?


----------



## clandestino (Feb 4, 2013)

It's mostly indie stuff so far....


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## clandestino (Feb 18, 2013)

The full label line up for this is:

Cherry Red 
Fortuna POP!
Dirty Water Records 
Where It's At Is Where You Are
Odd Box
Fika
How Does It Feel To Be Loved?
The Great Pop Supplement
Enraptured
Lojinx 

Plus there'll be a fanzine stall. And plenty of individuals selling records, ranging from indie and rock stuff to sixties and soul. 

There's also a full line up of DJs on the day, including DJs from two events that are happening later that night in Brixton - one at The Grosvenor and one at the Kaff Bar. 

It's all FREE!, and runs from midday to 5pm.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 23, 2013)

That were splendid


----------



## clandestino (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for coming! It all worked perfectly - a great turn out, a lovely atmosphere, people hanging around to have a drink and a chat. The afternoon just flew by. I realised it was half past four and felt a bit sad that it was about to end...


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Good work! I'll post up a few pics later.

I did feel a little bit sorry for the cheerful but customer-untroubled bloke in the corner with the CDs though. He said he enjoyed himself though.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 24, 2013)

Julio's a lovely guy, comes to the club a fair bit. I asked him how he got on at the end of the day and he cheerfully declared: "CDs are dead!"


----------



## clandestino (Feb 24, 2013)

One vendor who goes to quite a few record fairs said that the form is usually, they open at ten, the same old faces comes in straight away to scope through the stalls, and then it tends to be all over by midday - but with this one, we had the record fair regulars at the start, but then people just kept on coming. I think having the DJs and a bar really made a difference - plus I guess it was a freezing day, so there was more of a motivation to stay in the pub for the afternoon!


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...he-canterbury-arms-sat-23rd-feb-photo-report/


----------



## clandestino (Feb 24, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 24, 2013)

ianw said:


> Julio's a lovely guy, comes to the club a fair bit. I asked him how he got on at the end of the day and he cheerfully declared: "CDs are dead!"


Not as dead as floppy discs, i got given one when buying a superb Jesus & Mary Chain 10". It was free promo given away at a RoTa night. Great event, when's the next one ?


----------



## clandestino (Feb 24, 2013)

Nothing definite planned yet, but maybe sometime in the spring. I like the idea of doing it every so often, so it feels special each time.


----------

